# Artimus Update



## MaximusMom (Oct 27, 2002)

Big suprise he acts nothing like I thought he would! 

He gets a little over the top still. Amazingly he holds the start line and doesn't bark (yet) unless I hold his collar and rev him up. He has been progressing and maturing nicely. Only problem he is a lot of dog to hold onto my trainer has commented numerous times on better you then me he pops my shoulder out of place all the time lunging off for the loaded target. 

Still won't wait to be let outside, jumps the start line but does sit and actually wait for me to open the inner door, the storm door latch is not going to be replaced again and he lets himself outside often. SOOO I tied a rope to the storm door handle and were teaching him to let himself back in.:wild: If you can't beat him join him!!!

He is also my new obedience dog he loves it his attitude for obedience is as over the top as his drive!

Oh and I almost forgot is interested in being a big brother to Basha's 3 day old puppy, he starts whining and Artimus comes to investigate and stands off in the distance tilting his head back and forth. Basha is okay with him being around in the room but he hasn't been allowed to venture to close to the pup or her whelping area. But all seems fine in that area!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks for the update


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey Kathy.... I have not been on here in forever, since I got back from Iraq in fact. Just started agility class with Sharon Clark in Tulsa and there is a very nice Whirling Thunder dog in class with us. 

Glad Artimus is coming together for you. Havoc and I are still working on control......


----------

